# Frozen oj jelly



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Made this jelly the first time this morning. It is fabulous.

12 oz can frozen oj
2 1/2 cups water
4 1/2 cups sugar
1 pkg pectin

Process like any jelly. Makes 7 half pints.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

wow seriously? do you think it would work with other flavors like lemonade and limeade and grape and such?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> wow seriously? do you think it would work with other flavors like lemonade and limeade and grape and such?


I don't know but I am planning to try it sometime. If you try it first, let us know how it turns out.


----------

